

The Downside to Reclassifying ISPs as Title II Public Utilities - mef
http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2lv07a/obama_asks_fcc_to_reclassify_broadband_as_a_vital/clykbar

======
PhantomGremlin
There would be no need to contemplate reclassifying ISPs if they weren't run
by sociopathic scumbags.

I'm quite libertarian in general, but "natural monopolies" need government
regulation. Or we get abuses, big and small:

1) never ending price hikes far exceeding cost or inflation

2) extortionate demands to "double dip" revenues, e.g. how Comcast is charging
Netflix to deliver packets that you as Comcast's customer asked for

3) Verizon stripping STARTTLS flag from email

And that's just a start. I don't know how big a message HN allows, but I'm
sure we could all exceed that by enumerating our complaints.

There's a reason why Lily Tomlin could say, many decades ago:

    
    
       We don't care, we don't have to ...
       We're the phone company
    

There's a reason why Comcast is one of the most reviled companies in America.

